# Cash in the boot



## Bronte (3 May 2013)

How many of the AAM people carry wads of cash around in the boot of your cars and what do you use it for?


----------



## Liamos (3 May 2013)

With the deposit rates that the banks are currently offering, cash in the boot is the only way to go!


----------



## Deiseblue (3 May 2013)

I keep a combination of cash & krugerrands in the boot solely for ballast purposes  - I find the Rolls Royce Phantom series very front heavy !


----------



## TarfHead (3 May 2013)

Didn't Bertie use the term "_walking around money_" in his explanation why he preferred cash to a bank account ?

Maybe this was just "_driving around money_" ?


----------



## blueband (3 May 2013)

yeah always keep a good supply of cash where i can get my hands on it fast! never trust banks or governments!


----------



## Purple (3 May 2013)

Deiseblue said:


> I keep a combination of cash & krugerrands in the boot solely for ballast purposes  - I find the Rolls Royce Phantom series very front heavy !



You could be in the Labour party with that sort of money!


----------



## Purple (3 May 2013)

blueband said:


> yeah always keep a good supply of cash where i can get my hands on it fast! never trust banks or governments!



... and where do you live exactly?


----------



## Bronte (3 May 2013)

Deiseblue said:


> krugerrands


 
What are krugerrands?


----------



## dewdrop (3 May 2013)

Does AAM usually have threads on this type of incident in Letting off Steam section?


----------



## Bronte (3 May 2013)

Purple said:


> ... and where do you live exactly?


 
I don't think he should disclose his location, sure the local _ne'ere do wells_ will be crawling all over his house, garden, garage and shed this weekend otherwise.  And probably his relations houses as well.


----------



## Bronte (3 May 2013)

dewdrop said:


> Does AAM usually have threads on this type of incident in Letting off Steam section?


 
I put it here because I thought BB would go mad if I put it anywhere else?


----------



## Deiseblue (3 May 2013)

Krugerrands  are 1 oz South African gold coins.


----------



## Purple (3 May 2013)

Do they look nice?


----------



## blueband (3 May 2013)

Purple said:


> ... and where do you live exactly?


ah if i told you that purple i would have to shoot you!
no good looking looking under my matress though


----------



## NOAH (3 May 2013)

more like running away money.


----------



## Marion (3 May 2013)

I'd have cash in the boot, obviously, if I had a car boot sale of equipment and stuff. 

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2013)

Bronte said:


> How many of the AAM people carry wads of cash around in the boot of your cars and what do you use it for?





Deiseblue said:


> Krugerrands  are 1 oz South African gold coins.



Would this stuff be heavy though if you have enough and make your petrol consumption higher   Might cost ya money in the long run


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2013)

dewdrop said:


> Does AAM usually have threads on this type of incident in Letting off Steam section?





Bronte said:


> I put it here because I thought BB would go mad if I put it anywhere else?



Just drove it over, with a full boot, to STB ..............


[broken link removed]


----------



## Bronte (6 May 2013)

Deiseblue said:


> Krugerrands are 1 oz South African gold coins.


 
And there was me thinking it was Harry Potter money.  The stuff the dwarves store.  

No one so far has said what they use the case in the boot money for?


----------



## callybags (7 May 2013)

I find it gives me a terrible limp.


----------



## gipimann (7 May 2013)

callybags said:


> I find it gives me a terrible limp.



Isn't that what Joe Lynch did when playing "Dinny" in Glenroe - put a coin in his shoe to remind him which side he should limp on?!

/offtopic


----------



## Marion (9 May 2013)

What would I do with the loot? 

After selling my equipment, I would buy a bullet-proof jeep - like the one SueEllen is driving. But, I'd prefer a right-hand drive. 

Marion


----------

